# Women's Chefs Coats?



## rubiarubia (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey ladies, I'm looking to get a chefs coat just for presentation sake (where I work we cook in prep shirts... feels like a pillow case, but it is what it is!). I am doing some promo for the restaurant, plus I am in the first year of owning my own baking company, so I need something that fits well and looks nice, but also is comfortable, for the few times that I do have to cook/bake/assemble in front of people. Thoughts on quality, price, comfort, breathability, etc? Pleeeeease?? We women gotta stick together! I'm having a hard time finding things online. Thanks!


----------



## ari9 (May 5, 2012)

I'm not a lady... I'm a dude, but I do know where to get well made chef's coats. Culinary Classic. They are out of Chicago and all jackets and pants are made to order. I've been using them for fifteen years and I love them. They have great Egyptian Cotten. My coats last and look great for two years at least.

Here's the link for woman's clothes. I hope the link works if it doesn't work just google Culinary Classics.

Hope this helps.

http://www.culinaryclassics.com/womens.htm

Ari


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Most uniform companies that specialize in or have a large selection of chef coats will often have a couple of coats that are tailored to women.  Culinary Classics, Chefwear, Chef Revival and Aramark are just a few.


----------



## rubiarubia (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks, guys. Culinary Classics look great, but it's a bit out of my price range for now.. @Pete, I've found a fair amount of women's chefs coats, but just wondering on quality, fit, etc. They all kinda look the same in the photos.

EDIT: I've been talking to other female cooks/chefs, and it looks like it's a toss up between chefwear and chefworks. Sounds like the price point and quality is similar, so now it's just down to fit. I'm slender but curvy (if that makes sense), so I'd like something that's not "tent"-like. Thoughts pleeeease? Thanks!


----------



## liza (Jul 10, 2011)

I really like these

http://www.chefapparelofnc.com/closeup.asp?cid=51&pid=166&offset=0

inexpensive and 'disposable'

The side 'vent' is really a plus too. Truthfully, I would prefer 100% cotton, but I'm a bleach the heck out of it and wear it till it dies kinda girl and it wouldn't be worth it for me.

I've had horrible luck finding coats that fit and this one was definitely a great solution. I don't look like I'm wearing pajamas anymore! Sorry but a size small in mens chef coats is NOT really a small LOL


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

chef rubia,

i order from chefwear as they seem to be the most reliable, and i like their styles....the organic jackets are my favorite and come in wonderful 'food' colors such as avacado, sweet potato, chili and cobalt blue besides the normal black & white. order a smaller size than you think and order women's not men. sometimes even small are too big for me, so i would call customer service and talk to someone about getting the right fit for a specific style.  there is also the option of a short jacket which a lot of women like, and there is a jacket called a crossover jacket that would be very nice for 'show cooking' v necked, spandex, empire waisted...check it out @chefwear.. for me personally, wearing a chef coat in the kitchen would be like wearing a ball gown to a demolition derby, but i do wear one when i want to clean up nice for catering events.hope this helps.

joey


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

I have had my Molinel chef coats for 8 years now (though I must admit it is time to replace them). They are very comfortable and stylish. They are 100% cotton, European cut that allows movement and are super durable and tough. They are totally made for kitchen work; protect your wrists, keep body temperature regulated, breath well, etc. They also make coats tailored for women, check em out: http://www.mestenuesperso.fr/veste-femme-de-cuisine-molinel.html They might seem expensive at first, but for as long as they last you come out ahead in the end. Just don't bleach cotton, wash in cold water, hang to dry in the sun (the sun whitens cotton). That's all.


----------



## rnguyen (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi, rubiarubia,

Try chefscloset.com, happychefuniforms.com and chefuniforms.com.  I have ordered tailored short-sleeve black chef jackets (with pockets) from chefuniforms.com, and they take a beating pretty well.  I've also been to Ace Mart which carries Chef Works jackets, and they seem well-tailored and seem to be made from good fabric and of good quality.  I didn't pick them up because the jackets didn't have pockets and weren't short-sleeve.  My former colleagues love them.  I'm planning on ordering from happychefuniforms.com so I can let you know how those jackets turn out.

Personally, I like a nice 3/4 sleeve jacket with turned-back cuffs and piping detail with pockets, but I really can't afford to have them custom-made by Culinary Classics, lol.


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.saereunion.com/protectio...me-blanc-polyester-coton-manches-longues.html


----------

